# Mapping Resources > Mapmaking Requests > [Paid] Heavily stylzed map (similar to medieval T&O map)

## Sarah Lin

Hello! I'm looking for something a bit unusual: a heavily stylized map that represents the world in a metaphorical way, not a literal one. I'm inspired by the medieval T&O maps, which are fascinatingly different from modern maps. What I have in mind isn't literally the same, but rather a triangular shape based on a fantasy world. It would be great if your portfolio had some unusual maps in it, but I don't know how common requests like this are.

*Project Scope:* One map, working from my rough mockup with room for creativity. I have a few drawn symbols for you to incorporate into the map.

*Style:* Flexible, so long as it matches the spirit of the project. The map is supposed to be created by a scribe who believes they're at the center of the world and who has only a hazy idea of the lands beyond.

*Quality:* I'd like it to be black and white and look a bit primitive.

*Time Constraints:* Very flexible.

*Copyright:* I need reproduction rights on this one and I'd like to request you not post the map until I launch the project.

*Payment:* Flexible via PayPal. I really don't know what would be fair for something like this, so please give a quote.

*Contact Details:* Please post here or DM me!

----------


## Kate2192

Hi Sarah, 

I'd be interested in workng on this project with you, I've made maps of differing styles before and would love to work on one of this style. You can check out my portfolio at https://kate_moody.artstation.com. If you like what you can either use the contact form on my site or send an email to kateam@optonline.net; we'd be able to go over pricing there.  

Kate

----------


## Tiana

I've got a few maps in my portfolio I think have the sort of look you have in mind. I'm pretty sure I know exactly what you're talking about and have some ancient inspirational maps in my archive I've been hanging onto, waiting for such a project to use them to be inspired by. Check out my personal fantasy map portfolio and email me at calthyechild at gmail dot com if you like.

----------


## Sarah Lin

Thanks for all the offers, everyone! This map has been taken, so the thread can be closed/moved.

----------

